# Best stock forums



## jiggy (16 January 2007)

What are your favorite stock forums/message boards or which ones do you find useful??


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

jiggy said:
			
		

> What are your favorite stock forums/message boards or which ones do you find useful??



I've spent about 5 years trolling them and have ended up here. I go to Share Cafe now and then because I met some nice people there and I like to catch up with them (hi Tony), but...well....this absolutely blitzes anything else for objectivity and quality posting...

(great work Joe)

(and I'm not biased now because I'm a mod - this is totally volunteer!!)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 January 2007)

ASF!


----------



## coyotte (17 January 2007)

Incredible Charts Forum has had some expert posters over the years --- time spent mining through the archives can bring up some long forgoten methods and advice.

Has a great weekly comp where you can check out how and why others are selecting stocks (chart and analysis must be included).

A T/A forum though-- no F/A


CHEERS


----------



## silence (17 January 2007)

For Australian stocks, probably this one. I haven't been to many others, but there is one which shall remain nameless..how can I say this..after I signed up, a few weeks later my email started getting flooded with those spam emails 'this one is going to explode, buy now, price target $999999999'.

Most of the others are just unmoderated ramping.


----------



## theasxgorilla (17 January 2007)

ASF and Reefcap.


----------

